# How to know for sure you're recovered?



## SheWontFollow (Apr 16, 2013)

I spend 98% of my day not thinking about DP, it usually only pops up in my head at night when I'm extremely tired and I check the site to see if there's any new posts. I've noticed the weird thoughts mostly happen when I'm tired, so I blame them on that and try to fall asleep. My question is.. I'm never going to forget that I've had DP, so how do I know for sure if I'm recovered or not?


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

Just give it time while engaging in life. Nothing can stop your recovery now


----------



## AlexFromPT (Jun 26, 2011)

Fearless said:


> How to know for sure that you had an orgasm?


3 years ago I almost had a panic attack while having sex.

Off topic I know, but it's funny anyway ehehe


----------



## Sike25 (Apr 30, 2012)

I've actually really struggled with this. Like I don't know if I'm accepted of my dp or if I recovered from dp and this really scares me.


----------



## BCLUEMOM (Aug 6, 2021)

SheWontFollow said:


> I spend 98% of my day not thinking about DP, it usually only pops up in my head at night when I'm extremely tired and I check the site to see if there's any new posts. I've noticed the weird thoughts mostly happen when I'm tired, so I blame them on that and try to fall asleep. My question is.. I'm never going to forget that I've had DP, so how do I know for sure if I'm recovered or not?


I think it is more important to do all you can to stay healthy and be unsymptomatic than to be sure that you are completely healed. Getting rest is one thing that usually helps as well as focusing on nature and taking calming breaths. Everyone feels off or list sometimes, and that is just being human. Hope you are feeling well!


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

Obviously you will know you are recovered when you won't have the symptoms that annoy you anymore.
I don't believe that simply not thinking about it can remove it for everyone. It seems to work for a lot of people but I know it doesn't work for me.


----------

